# "Aufräum"funktion bei Eclipse?



## michaelb (26. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es sowas wie eine Aufräumfunktion bei Eclipse, die mir anzeigt welche Methoden bzw. Variablen einer Klasse nicht genutzt werden? Und man diese über die Funktion dann löschen kann?

Gruß Michi


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Mrz 2008)

Links unten im Problems-View siehst du die entsprechenden Warnungen
Ungenutzte Methoden werden nur angezeigt, wenn sie privat sind


----------



## kama (26. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

nicht so komfortabel, aber Du kannst auf die "verdächtige" Methode gehen und dann mithilfe von
Strg-Shift-G suchen lassen.

Wenn die Ausgabe im Search-View leer ist, dann wird die Methode auch nirgends aufgerufen....=> Löschen? oder besser als deprecated kennzeichnen und in der nächsten Release entfernen....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## michaelb (26. Mrz 2008)

Ah, cool danke 
des mit strg+shift+g ist ein guter Tipp


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2008)

ich schreibe immer einfach einen zusätzlichen Buchstaben rein
und schaue mir an, welche neuen Errors im Projekt/ Workspace auftauchen


----------



## michaelb (26. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

so in der Art hab ich des teilweise auch schon gemacht 
Methode ausgeschnitten und kompiliert.....

Gruß Michi


----------



## Maeher (26. Mrz 2008)

Alternativ könnte man die Methode auch als deprecated markieren, dann gibt's Warnungen und man kann die Methoden schnell wieder komplett in Betrieb nehmen, wenn man sich geirrt hat.


----------

